# keyforsteam Seriös?



## Negev (12. April 2014)

*keyforsteam Seriös?*

Irgend wie wurde ich auf keyforsteam aufmerksam. Da ich Anno eigentlich unter Steam aktivieren will, mir das Angebot im Steamshop aber viel zu teuer ist (50€ Spiel+Addon) hab ich hierfür nach dem Preis gesucht.

Dort Kostet Anno + Addon 14 €:
anno 2070 | By Release date: Newest

Wie kann das sein???
Und wenn an dem Laden etwas nicht stimmt, könnt ihr mir andere Key-Stores Empfehlen?

EDIT:
Grad gesehn das keyforsteam lediglich eine Vergleichssuchmaschine ist.
Dann muss die Frage lauten: 

*Sind die Shops bei keyforsteam Seriös?*


----------



## Rolk (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Keine Ahnung, aber im Zweifelsfall findet man die Retailversion von Spiel und Addon für jeweils ~10 € auf Amazon.


----------



## Lelwani (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Ich hab die Anno 2070 Complete Edition auf steam für 12€ bekommen war son angebot ich kann dir nur den tipp geben warte nen bissl ich denke sowas wird wieder kommen

Alleine der name würde bei mir schon starke zweifel auslösen, kann ja sein das es trotzdem geht aber seriös is mit sicherheit was anderes.


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



Negev schrieb:


> Grad gesehn das keyforsteam lediglich eine Vergleichssuchmaschine ist.
> Dann muss die Frage lauten:
> 
> *Sind die Shops bei keyforsteam Seriös?*



Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Auf jeden Fall gehören die meisten von denen nicht zu den von Steam autorisierten Resellern. Man darf sich hinterher also nicht beschweren wenn der Key gesperrt wird, auch wenn das bei den meisten Leuten wohl noch nie passiert ist.


----------



## Negev (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Ich hab die Anno 2070 Complete Edition auf steam für 12€ bekommen war son angebot ich kann dir nur den tipp geben warte nen bissl ich denke sowas wird wieder kommen



Nunja vielleicht gibts bald wieder ein Frühlings-Sale (in der Ostern-Zeit)?!


----------



## azzih (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Die meisten keystores sind seriös. Hab schon bei 4 unterschiedlichen zigmal Keys gekauft und nie hatte ich irgendwelche Probleme.
Gamekeys.biz
G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS 
Buy Cd Game Keys - Online Game Keys Store - GameKeys4all


----------



## mkay87 (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Oder einfach die Gifts über TF2outpost oder Steamtrades beziehen. Da ist man eigentlich fast immer am billigsten.


----------



## mkay87 (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



Negev schrieb:


> Nunja vielleicht gibts bald wieder ein Frühlings-Sale (in der Ostern-Zeit)?!


 
Einen Frühling oder Ostersale gab es noch nie. Der nächste kommt Ende Juni/Anfang Juli.


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Noch günstiger fährt man wenn man über eine Kreditkarte verfügt und die Spiele dann selber im Ausland kauft ^.^
Ansonsten kann ich dir Anno 2070 - MMOGA ans Herz legen, sehr seriöser Verein.


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Noch günstiger fährt man wenn man über eine Kreditkarte verfügt und die Spiele dann selber im Ausland kauft ^.^
> Ansonsten kann ich dir Anno 2070 - MMOGA ans Herz legen, sehr seriöser Verein.



Waren das nicht die Typen, die eine Perso-Kopie haben möchten? Das ist natürlich total seriös!


----------



## Ersy90 (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Ich bestell seit paar Jahren schon bei G2A, g2play und gamekeys.biz. Ich kann mittlerweile meine Hand ins Feuer dafür legen das die sehr kompetent sind.


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Waren das nicht die Typen, die eine Perso-Kopie haben möchten? Das ist natürlich total seriös!


 
Noch nie musste ich soetwas machen, denke eher das Vollidioten dieses Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt haben.


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Noch nie musste ich soetwas machen, denke eher das Vollidioten dieses Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt haben.



Dann muss es aber einiger solcher "Vollidioten" geben. Google mal nach: mmoga personalausweis


----------



## drstoecker (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann muss es aber einiger solcher "Vollidioten" geben. Google mal nach: mmoga personalausweis


 
ich glaube das war nur für games ab 18.


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann muss es aber einiger solcher "Vollidioten" geben. Google mal nach: mmoga personalausweis


Ich bin Stammkunde bei MMOGA.de, ich musste soetwas *noch nie* machen. Nach Vollidioten www googlen......Zeitverschwendung. Die Welt ist voll davon


----------



## Pokerclock (12. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

In dieser Hinsicht interessant: Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht

Einige Kandidaten wurden hier schon genannt. Man schaue nur mal in manche AGB.


----------



## ricoroci (12. April 2014)

Nein das stimmt, wenn man via Sofortünerweisung zahlt (dauert bis zu 3 Tage bis fie das Geld haben) dann wollen sie eine Kopie. Wenn man dem Support schreibt (sind sehr nett) dann sagen die, sobald das Geld drauf ist brauchen sie keine Kopie und die Keys werden nach Geldeingang verschickt. War dann auch so.


----------



## Lelwani (18. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Keine ahnung ob du das spiel schon hast aber bei amazon gibs das grade 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=484516467&pf_rd_i=1333619031


----------



## Shona (18. April 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



Negev schrieb:


> Sind die Shops bei keyforsteam Seriös?


 Nein, den es gibt für Uplay Spiele keine Steam Keys! Entweder man kauft es direkt auf Steam oder muss die Retail kaufen welche nur in Uplay aktivierbar ist.

Zum Thema Seriös gibt es schon genug Themen hier die das behandeln, ansonsten ist nur der Link von keinnick und der letzte Beitrag hier mit dem Amazon Link seriös alles andere Finger weg.
Die Shops im Link von keinnick sind auch alle Digitale Distribution Plattformen, dies bedeutet diese dürfen digitaler Inhalte direkt vertreiben und kaufen die Keys direkt beim Publisher ein.


----------



## Phil1975 (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe dieses Forum gerade erst entdeckt und da ich Keyforsteam Fan bin, musste ich hier mal was loswerden.
Kaufe seit über einem Jahr dort meine Keys und egal ob ru, steam o.a. Keys bisher funktionierten alle prima. Habe auch anfangs gedacht, dass das alles irgendwie komisch ist, so günstig aber nach durchstöbern von etlichen Foren und der Webseite und des Netzwerkes hab ich gedacht, ich versuchs einfach mal. 

Auch was den Namen Keyforsteam betrifft es ist ein Name Leute Key for Steam - seid doch mal kreativ die verkaufen Keys von Steam usw und Steam das sollte jedem von Euch ein Begriff sein.

Warum also schlecht reden was Ihr nicht kennt, das ist ein Verhalten wie aus Oma und Opas Zeiten!
Hey Leute wir leben in der Neuzeit und wer nicht wagt kann nicht gewinnen und kauft in diesem Fall dann doch lieber teuer beim Hersteller. LOL LOL LOL kann ich da nur sagen!

Schonmal was von Datenschutzz gehört also für mich wär es eher unseriös, wenn jemand sowas nicht fragt! Oder Ausweisung in irgendeiner Art.

Hahaha ... wenn da mal nicht jemand selbst n Shop hat oder für einen arbeitet, dann weiss ich ja nicht!
Die Seite schonmal studiert?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Also ich habe jetzt auch schon bei diversen Key-Shops eingekauft, meist jedoch kaufe ich bei mmoga.
Bisher habe ich noch nie irgendwas an die schicken müssen, keine Ausweis Kopie und auch sonst nicht.
Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem ist, sein Alter zu verifizieren, klar gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten,
als wie einen Ausweis zu kopieren, aber ist halt so.

Achtung-OT:
Wir User geben teilweise doch noch viel pikantere Sachen ins Netz ein.
Die Bilder aus dem Urlaub gepostet und jeder weiß ob wir noch im Urlaub sind (insofern die Bilder nicht im Nachhinein gepostet werden).
Bilder unserer neuen Hardware, Anlage, Fernseher usw. und schon ist die Einkaufsliste für Einbrecher perfekt.
Teilweise werden dann noch persönliche Daten wie vollständiger Name, Adresse und Geburtsdatum veröffentlicht.
Damit kann man, wenn man will gaaaaaanz viel Blödsinn anstellen, oder nicht?


----------



## Shona (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> als wie einen Ausweis zu kopieren, aber ist halt so.


Das Problem daran ist es ist verboten und gegen das Gesetz... -> Personalausweis kopieren verboten (closed) « activeMind AG activeMind AG
Klar es ist nicht komplett geregelt aber kein seriöser Shop verlangt heutzutage mehr eine *Kopie* des Personalausweis....Es wäre was anderes wenn es über PostIdent oder dem E-Pero gemacht wird weil dort keine Kopien verteilt werden sondern nur die nötigen Daten abgefragt werden.

@Achtung-OT
Darum geht es hier nicht sondern einfach darum das diese Shops aka mmoga, g2play, fast2play und wie der ganze schmock heisst mit nicht legalen Keys handelt bzw. die Keys von Retails rausholt und das ist illegal -> Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht
Außerdem weiss kein Mensch wo die Retails herkommen und ob die nicht von irgendeinem LKW gefallen sind...


----------



## Phil1975 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

lol, ja die Keyhändler und wenn die schreiben spring vom Dach.. springste? Natürlich versuchen die das mit solchen Bekanntmachungen zu unterbinden, die sind ja natürlich nicht erfreut, wenn es Konkurrenten solcher Art gibt, die deren Geschäft schädigen. Sag mir doch, warum wurde es dann rechtlich noch nicht allen Händlern untersagt und es gibt nicht wenig? Sehe keinen Grund wenn es doch illegal sein soll. Bin gespannt ...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*

Was den Ausweis angeht:
Dann müsste ich jetzt jedes Mal bei einer Probefahrt Protest einlegen, weil ja mein Personalausweis kopiert wird.
Wenn es verboten ist, wundert es mich, dass keiner Bescheid weiß. Sowas müsste doch mal richtig publik gemacht werden.

Zum Key-Händler:
Die meisten von denen haben keinen Sitz in Deutschland, nur lediglich eine Homepage die auch deutschsprachig verfügbar ist.
MMOGA hat seinen Sitz beispielsweise in Hong Kong (lt. Impressum) selbes gilt für Fast2Play.
Selbst wenn hier gesetzeswidrig gehandelt wird, dürfte die das kaum interessieren.

Ich habe zu dem Thema aber auch Inview mit MMOGA gefunden, ist allerdings 2 Jahre alt:
MMOGA im Interview, sind die Keys Legal? - solariz Blog

Bezüglich der Sache, der Legalität "Verkauf von Keys welche ausschließlich mit Datenträger verkauft werden",
ist auch noch einiges zu klären.
Denn der Verkauf des Keys ohne den dazugehörigen Datenträger ist verboten,
aber was mit "Download Only Keys" ist, das muss wohl noch geklärt werden.
Zumindest steht es hier ganz unten (Abschließend):

Keyselling für Illegal erklärt - solariz Blog

Für mich selbst ist zu sagen, dass ich nicht beurteilen kann, welche Art von Key ich nun erworben habe;
einen Key zu dem ein Datenträger gehört oder ein Key zum Download...


----------



## Shona (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Für mich selbst ist zu sagen, dass ich nicht beurteilen kann, welche Art von Key ich nun erworben habe;
> einen Key zu dem ein Datenträger gehört oder ein Key zum Download...


Wenn du bei einem shop einkaufen würdest der als authorisierter Reseller gilt würdest du es wissen. 
Eine Liste davon wurde schon häufiger gepostet und auch im Steam Sale Thread werden immer Angebote von diesen Shops gepostet.

Zum Thema Probefahrt und wie es da ist musst du dich informieren den dieses Verbot gilt nicht für alles, es gibt Ausnahmen.


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



Shona schrieb:


> Das Problem daran ist es ist verboten und gegen das Gesetz... -> Personalausweis kopieren verboten (closed) « activeMind AG activeMind AG



Als ich bei Hetzner meinen Root Server bestellt habe, musste ich auch Kopie des Persos vorzeigen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



Shona schrieb:


> Wenn du bei einem shop einkaufen würdest der als authorisierter Reseller gilt würdest du es wissen.
> Eine Liste davon wurde schon häufiger gepostet und auch im Steam Sale Thread werden immer Angebote von diesen Shops gepostet.


 
Es war nicht auf mich bezogen, sondern auf die Grauzone die weiterhin für die "Download only" Variante gilt,
da es dazu noch keine Gerichtsurteile gibt.


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Wir User geben teilweise doch noch viel pikantere Sachen ins Netz ein.
> Die Bilder aus dem Urlaub gepostet und jeder weiß ob wir noch im Urlaub sind (insofern die Bilder nicht im Nachhinein gepostet werden).
> Bilder unserer neuen Hardware, Anlage, Fernseher usw. und schon ist die Einkaufsliste für Einbrecher perfekt.
> Teilweise werden dann noch persönliche Daten wie vollständiger Name, Adresse und Geburtsdatum veröffentlicht.
> Damit kann man, wenn man will gaaaaaanz viel Blödsinn anstellen, oder nicht?



Ja, wenn Du mit "wir User" Dich meinst und Du der Meinung bist, dass die ganze Welt diese Infos haben muss. Viele andere Menschen werden hoffentlich ein wenig mehr nachdenken über das was sie über sich preisgeben.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Du mit "wir User" Dich meinst und Du der Meinung bist, dass die ganze Welt diese Infos haben muss. Viele andere Menschen werden hoffentlich ein wenig mehr nachdenken über das was sie über sich preisgeben.


 
Anscheinend habe ich mit dir ja den "richtigen" angesprochen.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Anscheinend habe ich mit dir ja den "richtigen" angesprochen.



 Ja, nämlich genau den, der das komplett anders als Du sieht.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ja, nämlich genau den, der das komplett anders als Du sieht.


 
Tut mir leid, aber du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: keyforsteam Seriös?*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen.



Doch ich verstehe was Du meinst, so schwer ist das nun nicht. Nämlich, dass es Dir scheinbar nichts ausmachen würde, Deinen Perso irgendwo hinzuschicken in Hinblick darauf, dass das ja nicht so schlimm ist, weil "wir User" noch viel pikantere Details von uns preisgeben:



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt auch schon bei diversen Key-Shops eingekauft, meist jedoch kaufe ich bei mmoga.
> Bisher habe ich noch nie irgendwas an die schicken müssen, keine Ausweis Kopie und auch sonst nicht.
> Ich weiß auch nicht wo das Problem ist, sein Alter zu verifizieren, klar gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten,
> als wie einen Ausweis zu kopieren, aber ist halt so.
> ...



Wenn Du das so machst ist das Deine Sache, ich tue keins von beiden, weder meinen Perso an irgendwelche dubiose Firmen schicken, noch mein Privatleben im Internet ausbreiten.


Hint: 

Überlege mal was eine der gängigen Goldseller-Firmen (ich möchte keine Namen nennen) z. B. bei Blizzard mit Deinem Perso anstellen könnte, sobald sie wissen, dass Du regelmäßig WoW-Gamecards kaufst und das Game zockst? Richtig, z. B. das hier: Besitzer des Accounts ändern - Foren - World of Warcraft

Und wenn Du Pech hast, bist "Du" bzw. Dein Char anschließend ein China-Farmer.


----------

